# Angelgeschäft in Locarno/Ascona (Lago Maggiore)?



## myers (27. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

kennt jemand einen guten Angelladen in Locarno oder Ascona? Ich fahre für eine Woche dorthin in Urlaub und brauche ne Anlaufstelle wo ich ne fachkundige Auskunft bez. Gewässer und Bestimmungen bekommen kann. 

Grüße, myers


----------



## myers (27. April 2011)

*AW: Angelgeschäft in Locarno/Ascona (Lago Maggiore)?*

Ah ja, war bloss auf der falschen Branchenbuchseite. Hier wird geholfen:

http://yellow.local.ch/de/q/Locarno/Fischereibedarf.html


----------

